# Canon 600D If i deleted an image by mistake?



## starcluster (Apr 27, 2012)

How can I restore the data from the memory?


----------



## Dao (Apr 27, 2012)

If you have not write more data on the flash memory card, you can use some software to restore the file back.  The Sandisk CF cards that I bought came with a software that can do that.  I am sure there are a lot of them out there.  The key is do not write anything to the memory card and let the software do the job.  Search flash memory recovery software and see you can find any software that can undelete/recover the file for you.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 27, 2012)

DO NOT USE THE CARD.

If you do, you run the risk of writing data over the image you want to recover, and if you do that, it's gone for good.

Do a google search.  There are lots of free file recovery programs out there.  Download one, install it, and run it on your storage card while it's connected to a card reader.  You should get the file you want, as well as a bunch of others.


----------



## brush (Apr 27, 2012)

If you don't have any luck with the at home recovery programs, Wolf Camera does file recovery as well. I had a card get corrupted once & lost an entire shoot. Tried every recovery software I could fine & had no luck. Called all around to find places that could try to recover it & they were one of the few non-destructive options. Most places wanted to cut the card open, solder in new pieces, and charge me hundreds. Don't know what software Wolf used, but they not only recovered every image from the shoot I lost...but even the images from the shoot before it which I had deleted from the card.


----------



## starcluster (Apr 28, 2012)

THANK YOU guys very much for the info. : D


----------



## saraketty (May 2, 2012)

Hi starcluster,
                  You can restore your deleted photos from memory cards like SD cards, XD cards, Compact flash cards, etc using memory card recovery software. Remo Recover (Mac) - Media Edition is a memory card recovery software that can recover deleted media files from any data storage devices like USB drive, external hard drive, pen drive, etc. It can recover flash card on Mac by just few simple clicks. You can download the free demo version of the software.


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 21, 2012)

As a "refresher", your camera uses the same recording method as your computer does for hard drives.  Deleting an image merely "marks" the directory entry as 'available'.  Therefore, the portion of the memory memory card 'linked to' by the directory is fair-game to be overwritten by new data.  Even taking ONE (1) more picture after the deletion MAY overwrite your accidentally deleted picture.  Take a dozen after the accidental deletion, it's definitely GONE!


----------

